

Social Skydiving Day 21: Ignore the Clouds, It's Sunny - darkxanthos
http://socialskydivingwithjustin.posterous.com/social-skydiving-day-21-ignore-the-clouds-its

======
dexen
[joke alert] _`Ignore the Clouds, It's Sunny'_ would be a great title for an
article about Cloud Computing. Too bad this article deals with social life...

